# Here's a great place for work for composing for film



## StrangeCat (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.filmmusic.net/


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 16, 2008)

Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 16, 2008)

ahh my brain! composing and mixing will fry your brain!!
what? no I am serious. What's wrong with filmmusic.net?

I was once going to compose music for this film on the craiglist I remember this well.
Composer wanted for large film production needs to able to compose classical piano like mozart(no sweat) composer electroinic beats like Aphex Twin( what! where's my reactor vst) and do orchestration like John Williams( arrrg)
Composer will not get paid for work but will have the oppritunity to meet many people in the industry through the job. 

yea that was on the Craig list LOL! I remember that one because of what they wanted
and how you don't get paid for the work.

so yea filmmusic.net is cool.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 16, 2008)

Interesting read here:

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=15972

I will repost one of mine from that thread:

-----------------

These are all of the ads on the home page:

COMPOSER NEEDED IMMEDIATELY FOR COMEDY PILOT 
COMPOSER NEEDED IMMEDIATELY FOR INDIE WESTERN FEATURE 
FILMMAKER SEEKS WORLD MUSIC FOR DOCUMENTARY FEATURE
MUSIC LIBRARY SEEKS LEISURE/LIFESTYLE MUSICJAZZ 
PRODUCTION MUSIC LIB SEEKS NEW COMPOSERS IN ALL STYLES INTERNATIONAL MUSIC LIB SEEKS ORCHESTRAL MUSIC 
MUSIC LIBRARY SEEKS CLASSIC FUNK COMPOSERS 
LEADING ONLINE MUSIC LIBRARY SEEKS NEWS MUSIC 
MUSIC LICENSING COMPANY SEEKS HOLIDAY ORIGINAL AND PD HOLIDAY MUSIC 

ALL of them are "All Locations OK"

This is bullshit of the brownest order. You're going to tell me that there are THIS many people looking for composers that can't find any, and therefore they resort to this site? Bullshit.

-----------------

I am not saying that this site is a scam - but it's probably as close as one can get without actually being...


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 16, 2008)

man I don't know how I missed that! alright I see what's going on.
delete my post please! or no leave it up as a warning to others?
Thanks!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it. I know some pretty big names that are paying attention to that list.


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 16, 2008)

wait a second Filmmusic.net is just like taxi's lists. There basically letting you get to major projects right away. With taxi.com you go straight to the directors and producers of the project for listing. 
I could copy a list on here it's 10 times bigger then filmmusic.net's list.


----------



## David A (Nov 17, 2008)

StrangeCat @ Mon Nov 17 said:


> wait a second Filmmusic.net is just like taxi's lists. There basically letting you get to major projects right away. With taxi.com you go straight to the directors and producers of the project for listing.
> I could copy a list on here it's 10 times bigger then filmmusic.net's list.



But do they waste their time actually writing for and submitting musc for filmmusic.net? Geez you gotta pay to submit! For all we know those works could be filed under a different name and used by a record company/production library without the creator knowing-what happened to address, phone numbers, contact details and *accoutability*?

I wish it were for real, but I really doubt alot of the time.


----------

